

Bug Labs - Open Source and Modular Hardware - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/08/25/assemble-your-own-gadgets-at-bug-labs/

======
al3x
Bug Labs is super cool, but this blog post is pretty vapid.

------
alaskamiller
How funny that it uses a TechCrunch-cloned wordpress theme.

